# Hand Crank Radio



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I wanted this a long time and never had a chance to get one , can someone recommend any good hand crank radios on a budget and what to look for when buying one ?
Thanks


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I was hoping you knew of one. I'm looking for a good one myself. I had a cheapie, and you cranked almost as long as it ran! Ten minutes on the handle got you ten minutes of news. It must have crapped because it went out with the garage sale.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I've got this one off Amazon, think it was $30, Greadio is the brand, AM/FM/WB, reviews are pretty good. AAA and wired Li-ion 18650 which could be changed out. I've played with it a bit, it will charge a cell phone, but not quickly, radio reception is good, flash light is good enough and the reading light is not to bad for sitting around in the dark, but can't say anything about long term durability. I've had it since December last year, just pulled it out and the Li-ion still has a charge.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My limited experience suggest finding one that also uses batteries, preferably one that can operate on NiCad or NiMhd. The radio I had was decent but eventually the rechargeable batteries go belly up and need to be replaced. So I had to open it, and buy batteries with solder tabs and do a little part swapping. The second time I replaced the batteries I put in a quick connector, to make it easier. But it works.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Between my son and I, . . . we probably have a half dozen of them here and there.

I buy the $20 Ebay ones, . . . check em out, . . . they work to get the only AM station here that is worth listening to, . . . as well as a few others.

Crank 5 minutes, . . . listen for 10 to 15, . . . nothing great, . . . but still better than two soup cans and a string.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know what your budget is but I can attest to the quality of Grundig.

https://www.amazon.com/Grundig-FR200-Emergency-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B000083CUA


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> I don't know what your budget is but I can attest to the quality of Grundig.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Grundig-FR200-Emergency-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B000083CUA


Discontinued by manufacturer...but of course.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Denton said:


> I don't know what your budget is but I can attest to the quality of Grundig.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Grundig-FR200-Emergency-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B000083CUA


I also have that model of Grundig radio but at half the current price 7 years ago. It's a good radio but the little 3 cell battery died after a few years. I found that a wireless phone battery pack from ebay works well in it or you can make your own.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have a Free Play brand crank and solar. Works ok after 10 years. Sure it was cheap. 
https://www.amazon.com/freeplay-crank-radio/s?k=freeplay+crank+radio


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

After reading the reviews I have an Eton hand crank radio.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Some dimwit on youboob posted this:


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Great.. now every time I read a BPH post I'll hear his voice 

Thanks for the review...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

soyer38301 said:


> Great.. now every time I read a BPH post I'll hear his voice
> 
> Thanks for the review...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


My evil plan to take over the world is working!!! Bwaa haa haa haaaa!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Some dimwit on youboob posted this:


Thanks, may God bless dimwits.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I have had a small Eaton for 10 years, it still works. If that says anything.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Is there any way you can listen to HAM radio broadcasts with out having a license? May be a bit off topic but I know nothing about HAM radios and would like to just listen before I pursue anything further.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

youngridge said:


> Is there any way you can listen to HAM radio broadcasts with out having a license? May be a bit off topic but I know nothing about HAM radios and would like to just listen before I pursue anything further.


You can listen, just not broadcast

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

soyer38301 said:


> You can listen, just not broadcast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


What kind of device do I need for that? Do I need an actual HAM radio or can I get a all in one frequency radio? What are some options?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

youngridge said:


> What kind of device do I need for that? Do I need an actual HAM radio or can I get a all in one frequency radio? What are some options?


I picked up one of the boefeng radios. Not a lot of power but gets you started. Ypu can also do some of the open frequencies

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

youngridge said:


> What kind of device do I need for that? Do I need an actual HAM radio or can I get a all in one frequency radio? What are some options?


It depends on what you want to listen to. The Baofeng will get you local 2 meter and 70 cm. A decent shortwave should allow you access to ham bands. You can go to the ARRL website and get a list of the frequencies for each of the bands. Here is the link that will allow you to print it.

www.arrl.org/files/file/Regulatory/Band Chart/Band Chart - 11X17 Color.pdf

ETA: When things get ugly, shortwave will be your best bet for distance news. You'll get other countries and can still get the ham bands. 20, 40 and 80 meter bands will probably have the most info. 2 meter and 440/70cm are local to you and might be tough on SW as the transmit on one freq and receive on another by way of a repeater. Being a ham myself, I've never tried local stuff on a SW radio.


----------



## adalah (Feb 12, 2019)

an interesting question. I too was looking for it


----------



## evandaprepper (Mar 1, 2017)

I was thinking of getting a hand crank radio too. Does anyone recommend the Kaito KA500?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

evandaprepper said:


> I was thinking of getting a hand crank radio too. Does anyone recommend the Kaito KA500?


I like my KA600L.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

how long do you need to crank to make it work how long and also if the solar works?


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

I bought a Crane hand crank solor AM/FM/Shortwave in 1993, the rechargable battery went completely out after about 10 years, but it still works with the crank.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

chemikle said:


> how long do you need to crank to make it work how long and also if the solar works?


With a completely flat battery, you don't need to crank or use solar very long to bring it back to live. Rechargeable batteries get most of their charge at the beginning of the charge cycle, and slowly taper off accepting a charge. Typically, just 2-3 minutes of charging a dead battery will gain you several minutes of use.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> It depends on what you want to listen to. The Baofeng will get you local 2 meter and 70 cm. A decent shortwave should allow you access to ham bands. You can go to the ARRL website and get a list of the frequencies for each of the bands. Here is the link that will allow you to print it.
> 
> www.arrl.org/files/file/Regulatory/Band Chart/Band Chart - 11X17 Color.pdf
> 
> ETA: When things get ugly, shortwave will be your best bet for distance news. You'll get other countries and can still get the ham bands. 20, 40 and 80 meter bands will probably have the most info. 2 meter and 440/70cm are local to you and might be tough on SW as the transmit on one freq and receive on another by way of a repeater. Being a ham myself, I've never tried local stuff on a SW radio.


You missed an important point, for monitoring HF ham transmissions you need a radio equipped with upper and lower side band.
Plus a BFO if you want the CW or use it to mouse around to get some of the USB..
A lot of commercial and all government stations run side band today (usually USB) and an AM only receiver is useless. 
Whatever radio is chosen in the HF region, a 50 foot end fed long wire is needed to make it work properly, 
attach it directly to the built in one, keep at least 3 feet off the ground, better at 50 feet up.
Understand, a lot of cheap multi band radios have commercial HF bands but no amateur ones
I work 20 and 40 meters voice and RTTY, have for 60 years, run 2KW when needed, normally 100-800 watts.
One thing I have added to my HF radios is DSP to blank out the noise.

For a commercial hand crank I have a Freeplay and one other.
I also have USGI hand cranked generators.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> You missed an important point, for monitoring HF ham transmissions you need a radio equipped with upper and lower side band.
> Plus a BFO if you want the CW or use it to mouse around to get some of the USB..
> A lot of commercial and all government stations run side band today (usually USB) and an AM only receiver is useless.
> Whatever radio is chosen in the HF region, a 50 foot end fed long wire is needed to make it work properly,
> ...


I keep saying someday I'm going to add the extra power to my rig. Someday. Yeah getting out on just 100w doesn't do that well. I can listen but few far away can hear me.

I used to be on a net occasionally and sometimes I could be heard in Utah, other times, not so much. Someday.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

unless you live close enough to rm and noaaa staion.i suggest not to get this one.i live 30 mile from a fm station.it has a lot of static with it.and as for noaa.i have to sit outside just to pick it up.not good during a sever thunderstorm. 
American Red Cross FR1 Emergency Weather Radio with Smartphone Charger
https://www.amazon.com/American-Eme...emergency+weather+radio&qid=1572023162&sr=8-3

i ordered this one earlier today.in which i'll find out how good or bad it is when i get it.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Emergency-...hash=item2f1ab66398:m:mg6BwB8Hp_dNuraRFeop7wA


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> After reading the reviews I have an Eton hand crank radio.


Me too, though I didn't read the reviews.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

i now have these.in which i got them through ebay.i need to relocate them so i can supply links to them.

edit.here's the links.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/900000mAh-...rentrq:2c407e8916e0ad31c40ba88efff86314|iid:1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Emergency-...rentrq:2c407e8916e0ad31c40ba88efff86314|iid:1


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Some dimwit on youboob posted this:


I love watching Back Pack Hack's videos and have been a subscriber for at least a couple of years. He offers very practical advice.


----------

